# John Deere 4400 HST MFWD



## mekongrabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I have owned my JD 4400 HST MFWD for the past 17 of its 20 years. Overall, it has been and is a good little tractor and has given me few problems. (The greatest problem was a fuel shutoff solenoid problem that I remedied by replacing the thermister.) I have several nagging problems now that I would like to correct.

My hour meter and the fuel gauge stopped working, but not at the same time. Everything else in the cluster works. I have no desire to replace the cluster. I could add a new hour meter somewhere on the dash, but has anyone had this issue and solved it another way? I would appreciate any help.


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

havent had any display issues with my 4500 yet......have replaced the thermister and diode pack ........keep us posted as to your progress thx


----------

